# FET success in over 40 - anyone out there been lucky?



## ajay (Oct 30, 2007)

hi!
im due to start medication on tuesday and have 4 frozen embryos to defrost, i was wondering if anyone was successful in similar circumstances?
thank you for taking the time to read this.

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Ajay


I had FET last year, I was 39 years old, with 5 unsuccessful tx behind me, and it worked!!  I was 40yrs old 2 weeks before I gave birth to my beautiful twin boys.


You wrote your post last week, have you  had your transfer yet?  Hope all is well with you


Take care


Tracy
x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello

I had a FET when I was 45 (very nearly 46) with three frosties from tx I had when I was 41/42, and I now have a lovely little DS as a result.

Good luck with your FET.

Ellie


----------



## ajay (Oct 30, 2007)

thank you ellie and miss tc - will find out monday.had transfer-  i have pregnancy symptoms but could just be the progesterone playing tricks. i hope im as lucky and thanks for your replies xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Wishing you lots of luck today.    

Ellie


----------

